
Live stream: Multiplayer stock trading game using real money [video] - alexhornbake
https://www.twitch.tv/stockstream
======
cosinetau
Part of me believes that this can easily be used for money laundering or
insider trading.

Anyone want to guess the legality of this? This is very far away from Twitch
plays pokemon.

~~~
mmmrtl
The creator, an Amazon engineer, did disallow trading AMZN, for a start

------
soared
Unsurprising that most of the trading activity is around prominent b2c tech
brands. Right now I'm seeing amd, tesla, netflix, google, nvidia, apple.

What is the ticker in the middle with quotes?

------
teeray
Can anyone find where the proceeds of this go?

~~~
mmmrtl
If there are any, it's still the investor's money

[http://www.businessinsider.com/stockstream-twitch-amazon-
sto...](http://www.businessinsider.com/stockstream-twitch-amazon-stock-
portfolio-2017-5)

